

Anonymous, a fixed with sans designed especially for coders - Todd
http://www.ms-studio.com/FontSales/anonymous.html

======
Luc
Also free, and the one I have been using for years: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono (
[http://www.bitstream.com/font_rendering/products/dev_fonts/v...](http://www.bitstream.com/font_rendering/products/dev_fonts/vera.html)
)

~~~
pierrefar
I love the Bitstream Vera family. Of note, is that the letter proportions are
such that you can set the font size a point or two smaller than other fonts
and still keep great legibility.

You can also do that with Lucida.

~~~
windsurfer
Bitstream Vera Sans Mono is the default monospaced font in Ubuntu :)

------
Gonsalu
Consolas is my fixed-width font of choice :-)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consolas>

~~~
makecheck
I like this Consolas-inspired one, Inconsolata (also available for Mac, etc.):

<http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html>

------
ews
I am surprised nobody talked about inconsolata in this thread yet. As for me,
it's my font of choice (and a bit clearer to read than anonymous IMHO)

~~~
ivey
Same here: (set-default-font "-apple-inconsolata-medium-r-normal--
16-0-72-72-m-0-iso10646-1")

PS: Am I the only one who tries to use M-Space to set the mark in Safari text
areas, over and over again?

------
michelvh
What's up with the "trademark" stuff all over that site? If I'm not mistaken,
a general word like "anonymous" can't be trademarked. But maybe it's just to
make it look more professional.

~~~
eru
Depends. For example you can't trademark 'apple' for fruit. But you can
trademark 'apple' for computers.

------
YuriNiyazov
I believe you meant fixed "width"

------
chr1s
Envy Code R default for me...

[http://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-
preview-7-cod...](http://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-
preview-7-coding-font-released)

------
moe
That font looks horrible from 6pt upwards. I'll stick with triskweline, thank
you.

------
KevBurnsJr
Installed. Much nicer than Courier New. Cheers :)

